# شرح رسم السطحين في حساب الكميات بواسطة اللاند



## مازن عبد الهادي (20 مارس 2009)

اخواني اعذروني اذا دخلت خطأ على هذه الصفحة 

سؤالي هو اريد شرح لرسم السطحين واستخراج الكميات ( cut & Fill ) بواسطة اللاند
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 مارس 2009)

الموضوع من الاهمية العالية نرجو المساعدة و الرد كي نستفيد جميعا


----------



## فايزمحمد (4 أبريل 2009)

ثالثاً : حساب حجم الحفر أو الردم بين سطحين معلومين
1.	عند عمل حساب لحجم الحفر والردم أو عمل قطاعات لابد من وجود سطحين بمعنى وجود ملفين من ملفات Excel . نفرض أن ملف البيانات للسطح الأول هو d:\data.txt وأن الملف الثاني هو d:\data2.xls فنقوم بحفظ الملف الثاني باسم data2.txt كما في الخطوة رقم 3 السابقة .
2.	افتح برنامج Land desktop فيظهر مربع البدء الحواري . اختر منه اسم الرسم الموجود سابقاً ثم ok 
3.	من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain terrain model explorer 
4.	فتظهر نافذة إعداد الأسطح . اضغط كليك يمين على كلمة terrain ثم اضغط على creat new surface . وبهذه الخطوة نكون قد فتحنا سطح جديد surface2 لكنه فراغ من البيانات
5.	اضغط كليك مزدوج على terrain ثم كليك مزدوج على surface2 وهو السطح الجديد . ثم كليك يمين على point file ثم اضغط على add point file ثم اضغط .
6.	فيظهر مربع حواري لاستيراد النقاط . اختر الصيغة (ENZ space delimited ) ثم اضغط علي علامة الملف ( source file ) و ابحث عن مكان الملف في الموقع ( d:\data2.txt ) ثم اضغط open ثم ok ثم ok 
7.	اضغط كليك يمين على surface1 ثم اختر build ثم ok ثم ok وبذلك تم بناء السطح . أغلق نافذة إعداد الأسطح .
8.	من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain select current stratum فيظهر مربع حواري اكتب فيه اسم الحالة الجديدة st1 ثم اكتب الوصف أو تجاهله . ثم اكتب اسم السطح الأول surface1 والسطح الثاني surface2 ثم ok .
9.	من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain site definition site setting فيظهر مربع حواري اكتب فيه طول مستطيل الشبكة الصغير في اتجاه x ] M (x) direction [ وليكن 1.0 . ثم اكتب عرض مستطيل الشبكة الصغير في اتجاه y ] M  direction [ وليكن 1.0 ثم ok 
10.	من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain site definition define site
تظهر شاشة الرسم ويطلب منك البرنامج بعض البيانات في سطر الأوامر بالأسفل كالتالي :
Rotation angle اكتب 0 ثم Enter
Site base point اضغط بالفأرة في أسفل يسار الرسم 
Grid M size اكتب 1 ثم Enter
Grid N size اكتب 1 ثم Enter
Upper right corner اضغط بالفأرة في أعلى يمين الرسم 
ثم اضغط Enter ثلاث مرات
11.	من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط
terrain Grid volume Calculate total site volume


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (4 أبريل 2009)

الخطوات مظبوطة لكن لية الكميات يكون بها فرق عند مقارنتها ببرنامج السوفت ديسك 8 مع ان برنامج الاند ما هو الا تطويرلبرنامج السوفت (رجاء الرد وابداء الاراء للتوصل الى الاختيار النهائى لحساب الكميات)


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (4 أبريل 2009)

الاخ فايز محمد الاكرم

بدي اشكرك كثير كثير كثير على هذا الشرح الموفق واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى عامر (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يااخ فايز على الشرح الجيد ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng: issa (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الشرح يا اخ وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## mahmoud khalid (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابودر (14 مايو 2009)

اخي فايزمحمد بارك الله فيك على الشرح ولكن لو تسمح لي بإستفسار وهو ماذا لو كان شكل الموقع ليس مربع كيف يمكنني تعريف الموقع


----------



## eng: issa (14 مايو 2009)

والله الف الف شكرا على الشرح الرائع اي كنا نبحث عنه بوركت يا اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (16 مايو 2009)

محدش رد ياخوانى على سوالى لية حساب الكميان\ت ببرنامج الاند بتختلف عن حسباتها بالسوفت ديسك 8 مع العلم ان السوفت ما هو تطوير للاند ارجو المشاركة


----------



## ahmedebeid (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الرجاء اريد معرفة كيفية تحميل برنامج land desktop وكيفة حساب كميات الحفر والردم من خلالة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الشوبكي اس (16 مايو 2009)

ahmedebeid قال:


> السلام عليكم الرجاء اريد معرفة كيفية تحميل برنامج land desktop وكيفة حساب كميات الحفر والردم من خلالة ولكم جزيل الشكر


هذا رابط دروس فيديو لللاند
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92179.html

دروس فلاشية لتعليم
Autodesk Land Desktop
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127355.html*


*تعليم مرئي ومسموع لبرنامج Land* 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48549.html*


*شرح برنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب* 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76528.html*


*لكل من يريد تعلم اللاند شرح من الصفر للأحتراف كل شي*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54627.html*


*كتاب بالعربي في اللاند واللي ما يشتري.*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96361.html*

​


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## الموهند (12 أغسطس 2009)

بوركت اخي العزيز علي هاذ الشرح الجيد


----------



## عماد واصف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم اللة كل الخير وسيرد لكم بالعافية ان شاء اللة


----------



## ahmedelsherif (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مداخلة*



ابودر قال:


> اخي فايزمحمد بارك الله فيك على الشرح ولكن لو تسمح لي بإستفسار وهو ماذا لو كان شكل الموقع ليس مربع كيف يمكنني تعريف الموقع




اخي اسمح لي بالرد علي استفسارك
اولاً سأقوم بتعريف سريع ثم أقوم بشرحه أن شاء الله
يجب ان يكون الشكل بلويلاين (( ployline )) ثم رسم اطار خارجي مربع الشكل او مستطيل وتعريف الشكل المطلوب كجزء من الاطار الخارجي وعليه يتم حساب كميات الحفر والردم .
...
​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooot


----------



## سيسو111 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم لدي سؤال مهم جدا...
اذا كان لدي موقف سيارات و أريد حساب كمياته ..فهل اذا حسبنا الأرض الطبيعية كسطح أول و المناسيب التصميمية كسطح ثاني دقيق؟؟
لأنه بذلك الحساب تكون الميول الجانبية غير مأخوذة بعين الاعتبار و هي تشكل كميات كبيرة في حال الارتفاعات الكبيرة.
فكيف سيتم حساب الميول الجانبية في هذه الحالة.....؟؟؟؟؟ 
الرجاء اللأجابة أن أمكن وشكرا..


----------



## noor-noor (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن تبعتولي البرنامج علشان انا كمان اشتغل عليه 
تحياتي


----------



## garary (13 سبتمبر 2009)

noor-noor قال:


> ممكن تبعتولي البرنامج علشان انا كمان اشتغل عليه
> تحياتي



هذة روابط Autodesk Civil 3D 2010 عدد part 25.rar ملفات مضغوطة.


----------



## garary (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اسف نسبت الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/users/Q13WX4/


----------



## سيسو111 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ما حدا بيعرف جواب سؤالي يلي سألتو مبارح..؟؟
الرجاء الرد ان كان ممكن الاجابة عليه... و شكرا


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات الجيدة 

ماذا تعنى ب m n


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmad albna (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الشرح يا أخ محمد ,,,,, وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن شرح صوت وصورة


----------



## nageeb48 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابة رد*

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## radwan406 (25 يوليو 2010)

ى الاستفادة من المواضيع و المشاركات المطروحة في الملتقى ،، فإنه يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال ( البريد الالكتروني أو أرقام الهواتف وغيره ) في المشاركات أو رسائل الزوار كما يمنع وضع الاعلانات و الدعايات ،، و في حال مخالفة ذلك قد تتعرض العضوية للإيقاف من إدارة الملتقى ،، وفي حال وجود أي مخالفة يمكنك استخدام زر التبليغ الموجود ف


----------



## radwan406 (26 يوليو 2010)

في حال مخالفة ذلك قد تتعرض العضوية للإيقاف من إدارة الملتقى ،، وفي حال وجود أي مخالفة يمكنك استخدام زر التبليغ الموجود في كل مشاركة . ملاحظة : هذه الرسالة ستبقى ظاهرة حتى تتجاوز مشاركاتك 10 مشاركات


----------



## radwan406 (26 يوليو 2010)

في حال مخالفة ذلك قد تتعرض العضوية للإيقاف من إدارة الملتقى ،، وفي حال وجود أي مخالفة يمكنك استخدام زر التبليغ الموجود في كل مشاركة . ملاحظة : هذه الر


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم عندي طلب كيف ارسم ثلاثي الابعاد لطريق او اي موقع لخريطة كنتورية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yamen za (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل على الشرح المفصل للحساب


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (21 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## semrami (13 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed samomi (11 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

